

Lang.NEXT - A Free Event for PL Designers and Implementers Hosted By Microsoft - riffraff
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4465

======
LarryMade
Was I the only one that had to look up what PL stands for?

~~~
kenjackson
Given that the domain was lambda the ultimate and the name of the event was
LANG.NEXT -- I think you might've been the only one. :-)

With that said, better to look it up than to just not know.

~~~
politician
Programming Language. Might as well just say it if you're going to respond to
that. ;)

